# Waiting for this mare to foal!



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

This isn't my mare, but I look after her and others for their owner just like they were mine. Her name is Nellie and she had her foal by my place last year. She's due to foal in a couple weeks or so but I'm thinking she'll foal earlier as she looks so ready.

Anyways, I thought I'd put up some pics so you can see her. I'll add more every few days till she foals. If you have any thoughts on how ready you think she looks to have her baby, I'd love to hear them! There's another mare that is due to foal in a month or so and I'll start a thread on her later and put up pictures.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hard to say just from pictures but she is not waxed up yet so it is not imminent.Some mares can bag up very early so that i not always a good sign and it is hard to see from your rear end picture if she is 'loose' behind.
They tend to wax up 2 to 4 days prior to foaling so keep watching.
It will be great to see daily photos so people can see the process and obviously really exciting to see the end product.Who is dad?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

The funny thing about this mare is she never waxes up - I don't have a clue why, as all the other mares I've watched have, but not her. She just gets a really big bag and foals! Do you think her nipples are quite full? Today she's been having runny poo and her hindquarters feel like a rotten cantalope! lol!

She's a tricky mare as she doesn't seem to show as many signs as others, but I'm just hoping she doesn't take too long. I'll be sure to keep lots of pictures posted and of course when the baby is born!!

Here is a picture of the dad. His name is Winchester and he is a great sire.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Wow this will be really interesting!

Thanks for putting it up


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

That is interesting that she doesn't wax up.
I did think her nipples looked quite full.Are they leaking at all?
I think runny poo is always a good sign they are nearing although I have no idea why that should be but it does seem to happen.
It is difficult when they don't show all the usual signs.
Is she looking loose behind?
Very exciting though


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

It does look as if the muscles round the top of her rump have relaxed so she shouldnt be far away. How exciting for you I get really emotional when I see newborn foals.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

Her nipples aren't leaking yet but when I "milk" her a bit she has a stickyish clear liquid. It is annoying when they don't show all the signs! Some mares are much more tricky than others it seems. She does look pretty loose behind and she's very squishy in the hindquarters - getting like jello! She keeps her tail up a lot and her vulva is very relaxed. Her udder keeps filling too, so hopefully it won't be too much longer!

Yes, it is very exciting - little foals are so precious!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, nothing this morning, but she looks ready to explode, poor girl! She's had runny poo for 3-4 days and last night she was rubbing her tail for a long time and biting her belly. She looked real uncomfortable and restless. Surely she has to be foaling soon - I hope so at least! I'm putting up a few pictures too.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Oo thanks for new pics.She certainly looks like she is getting ready and do I spy small increase in the size of her nipples and one looks like it may have been leaking??
Blimey I am more excited about this thread than you are I think lolKeep us posted please:thumbsup:


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, she's getting very close! She keeps biting and kicking her belly and her belly is very dropped. I think she may have some wax on her nipples this morning - tell me what you think. Her vulva is getting quite a dark red too whereas it was just light pink before. She has tons of milk and it is still quite clear but it is very sticky. Here's some more pictures of her.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Any news over the weekend on your mare.
I hate the waiting game near the end.
Hopefully you can post some pictures of her and her baby tomorrow lol.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

No baby yet but she sure looks ready. I think it may just slide out if she waits much longer! Her udder and belly are huge and she looks really relaxed so hopefully she has it soon!


----------

